# Sana nakilala na kita noon pa.



## scarz

A friend sent this bit of tagalog and left me on my own to figure it out.  A bit of help would be greatly appreciated!

_Sana nakilala na kita noon pa.. Siguro, tayo ang nagmamahalan ngayon at sabay nating abutin ang ating mga pangarap.. Kung ako lang sana ang yong minahal, ako na yata ang pinakamasayang babae sa mundo! Sayang at malayo tayo sa isa't isa.. Nararamdaman ko kasing unti unti kanang hinahanap ng puso ko.. At unti unti na rin kitang mahalin!_


Salamat!!!


----------



## asong_mula_sa_hilaga

_Hope this helps. ^_^_

How I wish I have known you earlier... (if that was the case) we might be loving each other at the moment and together we might pursue our dreams... If I was the one you loved, I would be the happiest girl (_or woman? Who gave you this message?_) in the world! It is sad that we are far away from one another... It's because I feel that my heart is yearning for you... & little by little I'm falling in love with you!

_ The last line should be_ _At unti unti na rin kitang minamahal!_


----------



## scarz

Thank you!!!!  I got the idea of what she was saying... such a kind sweet girl.  Thank you, again.


----------



## asong_mula_sa_hilaga

Wala pong anuman. ^_^ Glad to be of service


----------

